# Hay feeder



## Amp (Jun 27, 2011)

I need recommendations on a hay feeder for 4 Nigerian Dwarf wethers. It will go inside of their barn. My husband does not want to build anything else right now and we have baby #3 due in 2 weeks so I need something quickly. I've been looking at the EZ hay feeder but wanted other recs. Thanks


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

I like the Nibblenet hay feed bags made for horses. I have the EZ feeder and find that the holes are too big and they still waste a lot. I have also had kids get inside it when it's empty and that makes me nervous. I've been using the Nibblenet since March and the waste is very minimal. It has held up very good and I'm very pleased with it. It has saved me more than it's cost in hay.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I sell and use the EZ hay feeders. I love them! Yes the holes are big about 4x4" holes so there is some waste. I find the same issue with my hay rack. I am working with the manufacturer on producing one with smaller hole spacing.
I would personally never use a hay bag due to risk of injury or death. 
If you do want a EZ you can get one at the bottom of my page http://freedomstarfarm.com/ I charge less than Jeffers and other distributors! :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Staple a piece of fencing...1x2 squares to an inside wall...flush on the bottom and both sides but leave a bit far enough from the wall at the top to make a pocket between the wall and the fencing....depending on how long the piece is you can slide a flake or 2 of hay in between.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Liz's idea seams like it would be good and safe and have minimal waste.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Logan....and most times, the fencing is already accessible and easy enough for a lucky lady in her third trimester to do herself, no lifting and not heavy and once it's in place, no worry as to who's gonna get stuck first or who's gonna rip it down :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I like the EZ feeder freedomstar was kind enough to allow me to pay for later since they can be pricy. I like ther versatility of it. I can hang it from a tree, a fence or inside the barn. I'm thinking of getting a second to replace the big feeder that keeps falling off the wall and scaring me that it will kill a goat! 

Yes it does allow for waste but a lot of feeders do sadly. I find that if not filled all the way they will waste less. They can also get their whole head in and eat instead of pulling hay out and leaving a mess.


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

Oops, guess I should be more specific. The Nibblenet is not a hay net like the old draw string scary kind. It is safe with 1.5" holes made out of nylon webbing and canvas, not rope. You can see it on the mfg website http://www.thinaircanvas.com/nibblenet/picturesframe.htm I also made a hay feeder from a welded cattle panel framed to the wall, but the holes are still too big and they waste although I do still use it.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

I used an old dog kennel for our hay rack. Its one of those big ones. They hardly waste any hay at all and it was easy to refill. I set it up so the door is on top and I just drop the hay in the top and the lock it shut.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I'm totally stealing Liz's idea :greengrin: ...we have been trying to figure out a hayfeeder to put in our goat stalls..but wanted them to be safe for mama and baby(ies). I LOVE IT!!! And we already have wire so it saves money!!!


----------



## Amp (Jun 27, 2011)

We are using something similar to what Liz posted now. I have trouble with them rubbing places on their nose because I guess the holes are too small. I'll have to go look around tomorrow and see if we have larger fencing anywhere.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I tend to try and make use of things I already have...... The fencing I used for the wall feeder didn't work to keep the bunnies out of my garden so I took it down, didn't plant another garden and found a use for the "not so bunny proof fence".


----------



## quakingcanopy (Feb 22, 2011)

I built a few wood frame feeders but when they turned out to be a big fuss to move around 10 acres I decided to try something else! I cut a piece of Hog Wire (or Livestock Wire, the rigid mesh panels) about 2 feet long and clipped it into the corner of the pen - that way I could drop hay in there from the outside of the pen and it was a big enough space for about a third of a bale. More waste then is ideal, but I composted all of it so I didn't worry too much about it! 

This is very similar to Liz's idea and IMO it works well and is easy!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well we are gonna try it and see how it works especially because I dont wanna buy 6 hay feeders for the barns new goat stalls. 


Thanks for the idea


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I have 2 hay racks, both of welded 2"x4" wire. One is like Liz's and one is a box shape that can hold more hay. There is some waste, but I'm satisfied!


----------



## simplynewt (Sep 5, 2011)

I made this simple and inexpensive hay feeder last weekend. It is simple enough where you can modify it to suit your needs.

Here's a link to the full set of instructions with pics...

http://www.goatworld.com/articles/feeders/feeder.shtml










This is a pic of my new hay feeder.


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

Just wanted to post we purchased a Nibblenet and EZ Hay feeder and love both. We actually hung the EZ Hay Feeder from the ceiling and the goats can eat from all sides. It really doesn't swing much and then everyone is happy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.kvsupply.com/KVVet/productr. ... 503B47659F

I hope this link comes through. This is the feeder that I bought. I really like it. If you need to do something about sharp corners, just buy the spray on stuff that puts a rubber coating on it. I love them. Has cut down on waste.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Liz, I did the same thing! but mine was weak fence so my doelings broke it down.....


----------

